# Which HD milk jug / bottomless PF - Gaggia Classic...



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi All

Since the wife is now enjoying the delights of the GC, I thought i'd spend some of her money for a change.

Looking to get a bottomless PF and a smaller milk jug.

I've seen them both them on HD but could anyone recommend what size to go for? The small jugs are 150ML or the 0.4L. I'll be mostly just be doing milk just for us both.

Also - with their B PFs - you can have it with the triple or double baskets - I was kindly donated on here (UN-P) that I manage to squeeze 18g into but the HD site says that their UN-P Baskets takes 14g... confused.

Some advice would be great









Cheers


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Jugs: 350ml (so the HD 0.4L) is the ideal size for steaming one drinks worth of milk on a gaggia classic. 150ml is tiny.

PF: the happy donkey one is very good, it will fit any of the gaggia baskets as well as VST/Strada etc. just remember with a bottomless you can't split the shot, so using a double or triple basket is fine, you're just making a bigger drink.

The gaggia up pressurised double filter won't take more than 14g (physically it will, but you won't pour a decent shot with it).


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I cant fit the triple in my naked PF.... Single (Never use it) and double only.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm sure the triple fit in mine. I don't have it anymore so I can't check. Damn VST still doesn't fit in my fracino PF though! Grrrrr


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nope tried it a couple of days ago, have to switch to the full PF.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

OK - just wondering if I should order with the double or triple now. I take it the basket will be unpressurised?

If not my current one should fit?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I think there are two naked PFs, 14g and 21g.

21g being able to take all three sizes.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks - just about to order the triple and the 0.4L jug.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't wait to get home and spray coffee all over my jeans!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Youll be ok Ferdy, i have not had a shot spray yet, just keep doing what you had done before.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I had loads with my classic, don't get too close admiring your pours, the spritzers seem drawn to eyes


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Same jug as me, i find if you get the steam wand about 10mm off center towards 10 o clock as you look down, and tilt the wand forward a little, you get a nice whirlpool in the center, brings the foam up nicely in good time.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the tip - Mrs wanted a "latte" last night and my milk was hopeless. I blamed the family sized milk jug!









Will stop by the shops on the way hope and pick up a 4 pinter.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Try not to go over half way, it just gets more difficult.

If i fill about a third, i can get good lift and foam way before the steam runs out...


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Brilliant. No doubt it'll be an epic fail so I'll make sure I record some for guidance.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its getting that little dimple/whirlpool in the center going i find, if you can hit that and hold it you on your way!


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

I give you this...










and rather disappointedly this..










Surprised at the pour. I didn't manage to get quite the tamp pressure I did on the Gaggia Pf but it was actually better with 23 sec at 34g. It really brought our the richness and caramels of both the beans but needed a few more seconds to smooth it off. Still a million times better than I expected without the coffee hitting the walls.

The milk started off poor but got better after I dunked it. Then got a lovely whirlpool going but a bit too little too late to get a decent and consistent micro foam.

Managed a crappy attempt at some art in mug for the wife. Still a bit watery underneath but that will come in time.

The bottomless basket is a thing of beauty. The colours are magnificent.

Entirely chuffed with my purchase. Again thanks to everyone for the help and advice. I would have given up ages ago had it not been for the likes of froggystyle and others.

Much love.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Maybe try tightening the grind up a bit and see how that tastes but good work


----------

